#ubuntu-co 2011-09-05
<guille> Hola amigos, ustedes saben si en Colombia puedo conseguir el libro The Linux  Command Line?
<Andphe> mmm
<Andphe> yo buscaria en la libreria nacional
<Andphe> aunque sabiendo que amazon envia libros a colombia
<Andphe> pues ....
<Andphe> como que de una vez me iria a amazon
<guille> para el pago tocaría usar paypal o algo así?
<Andphe> si, o tarjeta de credito
<guille> en mi caso que no tengo nada de eso me tocaría pedirle el favor a alguién que sí posea esos requisitos, cierto?
<guille> o habría otra alternativa?
<Andphe> guille pues si
<Andphe> de todas formas mire en la pagina de la libreira nacional
<Andphe> o la libreria de la u
<Andphe> de pronto lo tienen
<guille> no lo encontré en la librería nacional
<guille> en su página
<guille> quizás no se consigan en Colombia
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-06
<tkw-one[theBades> alguien que me explique el porque de sistemas 8, 16, 32, 64 bits y que tiene que ver eso con la cantidad de memoria ram que se puede usar... gracias.
<Andphe> el ancho del bus tkw-one[theBades 
<tkw-one[theBades> el bus de datos comun es la cantidad de bits que pueden transitar a la vez hasta y desde el procesador ... si o no?
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> entre mas ancho, mas direcciones de memoria puede manejar
<Andphe> por ende mas ram
<tkw-one[theBades> pero ese bus cpu es el mismo que el bus de la ram o son diferentes?
<Andphe> hay un bus de datos
<Andphe> y un bus de direcciones
<Andphe> el bus de datos es compartido con los demas dispositivos
<Andphe> aunque supongo que eso debe cambiar entre aruitecturas
<tkw-one[theBades> entonces en los procesadores que tiene dos o mas nucleos cuantos buses de direcciones hay y cuantos de datos?
<Andphe> es una buena pregunta y no conozco la respuesta
<Andphe> pero en mi enorme ignorancia deberia haber solo 1
<Andphe> porque ese procesador se muestra al exterior como si fuera 1 solo, 
<Andphe> no ?
<Andphe> la cosa es que cuando hay mas nucleos
<Andphe> se parten el trabajo
<Andphe> pero deberia verse como una caja negra
<tkw-one[theBades> caja negar?
<Andphe> por ejemplo ud pide un domicilio
<Andphe> y solo hay 1 linea telefonica
<Andphe> no importa cuantos hayan en la cocina
<Andphe> pero entre mas gente este en la cocina mas rapido despachan los domicilios
<Andphe> algo asi
<Andphe> :P
<tkw-one[theBades> ya veo, es algo como el cuento pipeline de las colas
<tkw-one[theBades> gr4acias Andphe ,,, por sacarme de la ignorancia
<Andphe> je, ahi la compartimos
<Andphe> :)
<eduart> hola
<jose> hola quien me ayuda  trato de instalar el plugins de adium de msnplus para empathy algien lo a hcho una mano  algien
<jose> digan algo
<jose> hola
<Andphe> hola
<jose> hola quien me ayuda  trato de instalar el plugins de adium de msnplus para empathy algien lo a hcho una mano  algien
<Andphe> jose, nunca lo he hecho, pero cual es el problema ?
<jose> quiero poner el plugins
<jose> de msn plus a empathy
<jose> pero no se cual seria el prosedeniento don esto
<jose> e colocadp temas a empathy 
<jose> pero no encuentro nada
<Andphe> y no esta en los repositorios ?
<jose> no
<jose> los plugins estan em la paina  de adium
<jose> http://www.adiumxtras.com/
<Andphe> jose ese adium no lo conozco pero dice que es un cliente de im para Mac
<Andphe> ud quiere instalarle los plugins de adium al empathy ?
<jose> si
<jose>  pero solo msnplus
<Andphe> pues a juzgar por lo que leo, empathy solo reconoce temas de adium pero no plugins
<jose> si yo temgo varios temas mi inquitud era si tambien se podia con los plugins
<Andphe> no parece
<Andphe> pero hay un plugin  para msn
<Andphe> que si esta hecho para empathy
<Andphe> el paquete se llama telepathy-butterfly
<jose> gracias por tratar de ayudarme  pero solo esa era mi inquitud.   yo era usuario de emesene pero como ahora ya no funciona la webcam me pase a empathy
<Andphe> ok
<jose> nose por que emesene al actualiuzar ya no trajo para webcam
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-07
<ashhhy> buenas que metodo es mejor el espiral o rup
<bl4ckh4wk28> Andphe sabes usar logkeys???
<bl4ckh4wk28> no logro entender el man...
<bl4ckh4wk28> alguien sabe usar el logkeys??
<rcares> hola
<Andphe> hola
<rcares> cual es la diferencia entre los servidores archive.ubuntu.com y security.ubuntu.com?
<Andphe> no podria jurarselo, pero la cosa es que una vez que una version de ubuntu sale, no recibe mas actualizaciones, solo actualizaciones criticas de seguridad
<Andphe> esos paquetes seguramente estan en security.ubuntu.com
<rcares> mmm, necesito confirmarlo porque necesito crear un mirror de apt
<Andphe> ya busco en la wiki de ayuda ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<rcares> no queda lo suficientemente claro
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-08
<ss-slim> interesante pagina no imagine q existiera
<befana> hola a todos
<befana> chicos una pregunta, hay forma de optimizar el escritorio de la version 11.04 para netbooks con pantallas pequeñas?
<befana> tengo un amigo trabajando en un acer aspire one viejito
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> osea el escritorio tradicional de gnome
<Andphe> ?
<Andphe> porque por viejito entiendo que no tiene unity que deberia estar mejor optimizado para ....
<befana> Andphe: si tiene unity, solo que la persona que lo usa piensa que es mas funcional gnome
<befana> Andphe: si se instala gnome, se puede instalar especificamente la version para netbooks?
<befana> Andphe: te dejo con mi amigo, yo solo pasaba por aca
<Andphe> pero eso deberia ser unity, no? es decir unity que originalmente era para netbooks es el origin del unity actual
<Andphe> el escritorio para netbooks era unity
<Andphe> desde mucho antes que lo importaran a la version desktop
<befana> hola  a todos, como puedo desactivar el unity en ubuntu 11,04
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a los presentes \o
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-09
<hollman> :-o
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<naudy> hi
<joselito666> hola 
<joselito666> alguien me puede ayudar 
<joselito666> soy nuevo en linux tengo un problema con el comando rm cuando pongo un  
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-11
<jesusamaro> hola
<jesusamaro> alguien
<jesusamaro> quisiera ayuda por favor
<jesusamaro> ???
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-03
<SergioMeneses> Duende, como vamos?
<Duende> hola SergioMeneses 
<Duende> bien bien ... ahí pasandola
<SergioMeneses> Duende, al fin fue ayer a donde Esteban?
<Duende> sikas 
<Duende> en mi PC aun no he podido insalar ruby bien ... que vaina
<Duende> y ando organizando los marcadores
<SergioMeneses> Duende, acabo de perder mis datos de xmarks
<SergioMeneses> bueno mi history
<SergioMeneses> ash
<Duende> los marcadores o el historial? 
<Duende> ahhh que feo .. men .. yo ando organizando para hacer copias de seguridad
<SergioMeneses> Duende, el historial que tenia
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando como lo puedo recuperar
<Duende> suerte entonces ...
<SergioMeneses> al parecer por la actualizacion del FF paso eso
<Duende> seeh?? 
<Duende> pero ese está en la web los marcadores
<Duende> en la pagian de xmarks
<Duende> tampoco están allá?
<SergioMeneses> Duende, no lo encuentro
<Duende> qué no encuentra? 
<Duende> acá puede ver... https://login.xmarks.com/?referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fmy.xmarks.com%2F
<sergio-movil> Duende: viaja enestos dias a tu 
<sergio-movil> Tunja
<sergio-movil> ?
<Costeelation> ,,,
<Costeelation> Duende
<Costeelation> que hay de new
<Duende> hola ...
<Duende> viendo videos en youtube
<Duende> ud qué? 
<Duende> y trraaatando de aprender QT
<Costeelation> nada disq viendo tv y escuchando music
<Costeelation> qt es lo de nokia no?
<Costeelation> no tengo nada de informacion de esto
<Duende> sikas y es una forma de darle gui a programas de c++ y python
<Costeelation> mmm
<Costeelation> yo programo en c++
<Costeelation> pero apenas estoy empezando
<Duende> empezando en c++ ?? 
<Costeelation> sip
<Costeelation> Duende
<Duende> qué estudia Costeelation 
<Duende> ???
<Costeelation> ing informatica
<ofprieto> buen dia :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, \o
<ofprieto> como va todo SergioMeneses que pena andarcomo tan perdido jeje jpero como raro lleno de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, asi andamos todos
<SergioMeneses> :S
<ofprieto> SergioMeneses: usted conoce un buen curso online para crear paginas web ?¡ en lo posible con SL?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, por hay estaban dando uno de html5 
<SergioMeneses> salio en la lista de correos de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> mire a ver si todavia esta
<ofprieto> huu si vi el de antisacsor 
<ofprieto> pero creo que esta inactivo
<ofprieto> osea ya acabo :(
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> van como en la 3a semana
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<ofprieto> miercoles estoy revisando haber si logro hacer algo gracias sergio
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> mmm... nada q sale lo de la uds
<ofprieto> ups que uds?
<ofprieto> que es uds SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, el ubuntu developer summit
<ofprieto> aa ok
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> hoy salen los resultados de la uds
<viperhoot> bien bien, esperando los resultados
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: los mandan por mail verdad?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> pues aún nada.
 * viperhoot anda ansioso por los resultados :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si nada aun :S
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, con tal q no llegue al spam xD
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajaja revisa también ahí, ya que me imagino que será un correo masivo.
<SergioMeneses> si por eso lo decia
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: tienes que ver esto! https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts Que divertido !
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, el ultimo post?
<viperhoot> el hilo que se desarrolla líneas abajo
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<SergioMeneses> 109!!!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, :OOO todos los pesos pesados
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<viperhoot> y todos con respuestas variopintas
<SergioMeneses> como para uno ir a escribir cualquier cosa
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> hasta diría que se puede hacer dinero comentando allí xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno salgo a comer! nos vemos luego
<ofprieto> jajaja se pusieron bravos en la lista XD
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-04
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, a q horas recibiste el email de la uds?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: a ver
<viperhoot> 5am 
<viperhoot> re temprano por aqui
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, veo... ando hablando con Laura y me dice q como son muchos emails los envian por tandas
<viperhoot> me imagino
<viperhoot> a joseeantonior también ya le llego
<viperhoot> 2 confirmados ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si... a lyz, laura tambien
<SergioMeneses> asi q van 4 conocidos mios
<SergioMeneses> and I dont (now)
<viperhoot> paciencia paciencia :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja pues será ponerla en practica
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, bueno voy saliendo de la oficina... nos hablamos luego
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: listo ! ahi nos leemos
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, habla por aqui mejor
<Costeelation> es que pense que no era adecuado 
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, este es el "general"
<Costeelation> a bno :D
<Costeelation> Ya estoy informandome para conseguir una...
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, eso eso
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-05
<JoseGutierrez> cordial saludo a todos :)
<JoseGutierrez> alguno sabe como instalar elgg, correctamente??
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, entre al hangout
<SergioMeneses> estamos hablando por hay
<SergioMeneses> para no dañar el log
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JHOSMAN> ahhh 
<JHOSMAN> invitación!
<SergioMeneses> ya se la envie
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JHOSMAN> voy
<JHOSMAN> y por q x ahí? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, porque si, hagale
<JHOSMAN> mejor hacer un HangoutOnAir 
<JHOSMAN> :P
<SergioMeneses> no
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> Se produjo un error de conexión al cargar esta página. Intenta actualizar la página.
<JHOSMAN> voy con Chromium a ver 
<JHOSMAN> FFFfffuuuUUU!!!!
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-06
<Costeelation> Hola...
<SergioMeneses> hey hey Costeelation 
<Costeelation> que mas sergio
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, bien bien 
<tkw-one_malo> busco empleo ... alguien sabe de algun puesto en el area informatica??
<Costeelation> mira en computrabajo, tkw-one_malo
<tkw-one_malo> Costeelation: 10+
<Costeelation> como es que se copian varios archivos a una carpeta desde el prompt?
<SergioMeneses> cp /source/*:* /destination
<SergioMeneses> donde *.* son los nombres y extensiones
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, ↑↑↑
<Costeelation> cp archivo1 archivo2 ... arhicvoN /destino
<SergioMeneses> depende
<SergioMeneses> haga en la consola
<SergioMeneses> man cp
<SergioMeneses> hay estan las opciones
<SergioMeneses> bueno esa es la documentacion
<SergioMeneses> pero puede moverlos por extension
<SergioMeneses> o por partes del nombre
<Costeelation> a si recuerdo lo de las extensiones
<Costeelation> es q no estaba seguro si al colocar los nombres de los archivos me renombraba 
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si solo quieres es mover usa mv
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, bueno salgo a dormir que toca madrugar
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<luisjaime> buenas tardes
<luisjaime> quisiera saber qué distro usar para rescatar un pentim III con al rededor de 100MB en memoria y 60M en HD 
<luisjaime> la duda está en si se puede con un nucleo nuevo pero poniendo aplicaciones muy ligeras o hay que necesariamente poner un nucleo viejito, digamos un 4.10
<SergioMeneses> luisjaime, intenta con Lubuntu
<luisjaime> Sergio, gracias; lo que significa que ¿no importa que el núcleo sea nuevo sino lo ligero de las aplicaciones?
<luisjaime> ¿será mucho pedir poner a correr libreoffice sobre este equipo con Lubuntu?
<luisjaime> la idea es que sirva como uno de oficina, poner musica, mandar a impresión...
<luisjaime> otra pregunta: ¿qué pasó con ubuntu-co?
<luisjaime> otra pregunta: ¿qué pasó con ubuntu-co? en la web
<luisjaime> mmm Lubuntu requiere 256mb en ram :(
<luisjaime> necesito un equivalente a windows98 más o menos
<Costeelation> holaa
<SergioMeneses> luisjaime, intenta con una q se llama pupylinux
<SergioMeneses> esa debe levantar
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> don Costeelation 
<Costeelation> puppylinux es como un avion supersonico
<Costeelation> :)
<luisjaime> voy a ver
<luisjaime> necesito que trabaje como un w98 pero no he encontrado una distribución que lo haga, siempre hay problemas con el sonido, las aplicaciones tardan horas en abrir ...
<luisjaime> ah!!! y que se pueda navegar...
<luisjaime> ¿será mucho pedir?
<Costeelation> yo le tengo la fé a puppy
<luisjaime> listo voy a probarlo :D
<luisjaime> ¿en este se puede instalar openoffice o libreoffice?
<Costeelation> yo creo que si
<Costeelation> ayer estaba leyendo de esa distribucion
<Costeelation> y no lo incluyen solo para alivianar el peso
<luisjaime> listo voy a examinar
<Costeelation> a y tambien tienen una versión LTS 
<luisjaime> estoy bajando la 5.3.3
<Costeelation> mira acá tienen una pagina con los programas q soporta : http://puppylinux.org/wikka/SoftwareIndex
<Costeelation> y los que trae
<luisjaime> ah, gracias, voy a ver
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-07
<ofprieto> Aca toy Buenos dias a todos como estan ubuntulog 
<ofprieto> don JHOSMAN por que la pregunta de si tengo que hacer algo
<ofprieto> compaiii.. :D
<JHOSMAN> Wenas! 
<vientosolar> lo de Global Jam es por aqui? kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: hey
<kuadrosx> JHOSMAN: ↑
<vientosolar> hey kuadrosx. Me he puesto aprender Ruby, esta muy cool! 
<ofprieto> hola vientosolar buenos dias
<ofprieto> hola kuadrosx  comovantodo
<ofprieto> *s
<JHOSMAN> que hay kuadrosx =) 
<vientosolar> hola ofprieto muy bien, muchas gracias. 
<JHOSMAN> Lo siendo kuadrosx estaba enviando un mail a la lista de correo =P para informarles a todos ! 
<kuadrosx> JHOSMAN: pregunta el vientosolar s i el globajam es aca
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-September/030684.html
<ofprieto> Don JHOSMAN por aca iniciara el evento?
<ofprieto> 33 correos sin leer en la listra de U-Co
<ofprieto> espero ponermeal dia 
<ofprieto> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-September/030684.html leido 
<ofprieto>  Iniciamos a las 12 PM ok! ;D
<JHOSMAN_> Esta cosa me sacó =P 
<ofprieto> :0 veo dobleXd
<JHOSMAN_> saludos sergiokof! 
<JHOSMAN_> hasta donde llegaron los mensajes? ofprieto? 
<ofprieto> .\o/. 
<ofprieto> [11:36] <JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-September/030684.html
<ofprieto> hasta hay >D
<JHOSMAN_> =P 
<ofprieto> juajajjaja el doodle de Google esta muy loco!!!
<ofprieto> creo que hasta ahora estoy despertando necesito cafe
<elitelinux> buen dia a todos
<JHOSMAN_> Si vieron la de sergiokof? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=338375942923720&set=a.181728961921753.42248.100002539510687&type=1 
<JHOSMAN_> Buenos dias elitelinux
<elitelinux> gracias #JHOSMAN_
<ofprieto> hola elitelinux 
<JHOSMAN_> De los de aquí primero pregunto hay algúna persona interesada en hacerse miembro de la comunidad? 
<elitelinux> hola #ofprieto
<elitelinux> Cual comunidad?
<JHOSMAN_> A la comunidad de Ubuntu colombia, de donde eres? elitelinux? 
<elitelinux> bueno les cuento amigos estoy aqui por el tema de #UbuntuGlobalJam
<elitelinux> Si soy colombiano
<elitelinux> y uso Linux desde 1998
<JHOSMAN_> Bien, bueno sabes que es el UBJ? 
<elitelinux> no
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux tambien buscamos a personas que nos apoyen en distintas ciudades! 
<elitelinux> no se que es el UBJ
<elitelinux> perfecto como puedo ayudarles
<elitelinux> yo soy de medellìn
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoULgJxCNMo&feature=g-all-esi ese video lo hicimos para explicarlo1
<JHOSMAN_> miralo y ns cuentas 
<JHOSMAN_> genial =) mdelln 
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto sabe por ahí andan con el proyecto epux! para armar compus con Linux y donarlas a los mas necesitados 
<ofprieto> odio miproxy GRRR
<JHOSMAN_> en medellín andan con ese proyecto! 
<JHOSMAN_> y tengo ganas de aplicarlo en Bog! 
<ofprieto> si he escuchado pero muy poco
<elitelinux> Excelente
<elitelinux> me pueden tener en cuenta
<ofprieto> yo tambien JHOSMAN_  pero hay que tener en cuentaque no solo es dar un pc aun necesitado
<elitelinux> elite.linux@gmail.com
<ofprieto> sino tambien es necesaria la conexion a una red nos e si sepa yo estoy apunto de el montaje de un nodo 
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux viste el video? 
<ofprieto> en mi casa y es con un fin muy grande 
<elitelinux> ya regreso voy a mirar el video
<JHOSMAN_> ok! 
<vientosolar> buenos dias elitelinux
<JHOSMAN_> bueno ofprieto una amiga hoy me dijo que queria donar unos discos y no se q mas 
<ofprieto> tengo aproximadamente 15 personas que quieren conectarse y dos familieas de escasos recursos alas cuales les puedo dar pc para su uso
<JHOSMAN_> yo tengo tambien unas partes que no tengo en uno 
<JHOSMAN_> uso*
<JHOSMAN_> estaba pensando en llevarlos a HackBO y algún dia hacer algún laboratorio para armarlos y ver que hacer con ellos...
<JHOSMAN_> Exacto! 
<ofprieto> ok JHOSMAN_  reunalas yo le puedo colaborar en samblando yo tengo una board y una que otras cositas paraarmar
<JHOSMAN_> toca es hablar con hackBO para ello 
<ofprieto> aunque yo en lo que he estudiado tengo la idea de no regalarsino compartir 
<vientosolar> JHOSMAN, yo soy miembro de la Comunidad, pero cómo hago para hacerme "oficial"?
<JHOSMAN_> para hacerlo centtro de "acoplamiento" 
<ofprieto> entre las familias de escasos recursos o quien necesite un pc 
<JHOSMAN_> vientosolar dejame ver tu cuenta de lauhcpad
<ofprieto> en lo posible portable
<vientosolar> ok. voy
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto nadie habla de regalar! 
<JHOSMAN_> o si? 
<ofprieto> vientosolar:  es de bogotra_
<ofprieto> bogota perdon >D
<JHOSMAN_> es distinto donar a regalar =P 
<ofprieto> sip JHOSMAN_ 
<vientosolar> si, pero vivo en Villavicencio ofprieto
<JHOSMAN_> ok dejame ver vientosolar tu cuenta de launchpad 
<ofprieto> hmmm ok vientosolar se va a pegar la rodadita para el SFD?
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto tu puyedes hablar con HackBO para ver si allì puede ser un centro de acoplo? 
<ofprieto> este sabado charlo con el grupo y hay le cuento ok JHOSMAN_ 
<odoskha> Buenos dias tardes ya, 
<ofprieto> odoskha: buenos dias jaja faltan 4 min
<JHOSMAN_> odoskha =P es la persona de la que les hablaba, en si me gusta su manera de actuar! =) 
<JHOSMAN_> Ella me comentó por Facebook que tenía tambien un material para donar 
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux y entonces? 
<ofprieto> ok odoskha bienvenida (o) es de bogota? 
<odoskha> Gracias, bueno señor@s, quisiera realizar la donacion de unos discos pequeños, una torre completa, y otras cosillas
<odoskha> gracias, Jhosman, 
<odoskha> bogotá
<ofprieto> excelente \o/ necesitas que los equipos sean recojidos o hay facilidad de que los lleves a algun lugar?
<odoskha> Si los pueden recojer mejor, sinceramente
<ofprieto> PD tienes ideas o proyectos para realizar sobre estas donaciones?
<JHOSMAN_> odoskha el tema de la donación de equipos para donarlos nace en Medellín con un proyecto llamado EPUX del cual nace la idea aquí https://groups.google.com/d/topic/ubuntu-co/3m38O6O5_AM/discussion
<ofprieto> hmm estas en la lista de U-Co (esto es para todos jejeje)
<vientosolar> soy solo yo o gmail esta teniendo problemas? 
<JHOSMAN_> vientosolar eso me acaban de pregntar por Facebook servicios de Google OFF 
<odoskha> Le habia comentado a Jhosman sobre "computadores para educar" en donde un compañero que labora indica que "botan" los portatiles corporativos porque no pueden volar la contraseña de setup, creo
<ofprieto> vientosolar:  yo tengo problemas en estemomento contodo jajaja estoy en MSwin
<vientosolar> ofprieto: jajajaja 
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto to estaba pensando en llevar esas maquinas que botan para llevarlas a hackbo 
<JHOSMAN_> si no se pueden hackear para volarles las claves 
<ofprieto> odoskha:  computadore para educar es una empresa donde estan recibiendo millones de peso en financiacion y de mi parte esta sien do usada de una mala forma
<JHOSMAN_> las desarmamos y armamos otra con otra board o algo! 
<odoskha> No se si ustedes como organización puedan verificar ese contenido y proponer no se una idea de solución para ello y poder tomar un aprovechamiento con esta entidad
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux finalmente terminaste de ver el video? =P 
<JHOSMAN_> yo digo que odoskha debería ser del team de UCO =) +1
<ofprieto> JHOSMAN_:  +1 !!!!
<ofprieto> necesitamos geek girls :D
<odoskha> o.0
<JHOSMAN_> Jaaa si la viera nos dió sopa y seco en el taller básico de redes! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Tallerb%C3%A1sicoderedeseInteroperabilidad201208 incluso nos ofreció Jugo pero por tiempo no alcanzamos1 
<ofprieto> Siendo las 12 . 02 doy inicio formal a el Ubuntu Global Jam Colombia ;D
<JHOSMAN_> es ciero odoskha en UCo hay pocas chicas, las que hay apoyan mucho! son la mano derecha de UCO! aunque @LinaPorras nos tenga abandonados! 
<odoskha> jajajaja, no creo, mis tutores me bajaron la cabeza por muchos factores
<odoskha> errores **
<JHOSMAN_> odoskha como así? 
<JHOSMAN_> *A que hora es el partido*?
<ofprieto> \o/ meparece que uno de los temas atratar serian participacion del SFD!!
<ofprieto> 3.30
<ofprieto> ya hice polla 2-1 gana colombia megano un postre :D
<elitelinux> Ya vi el video amigos
<elitelinux> muy interesante
<elitelinux> por cierto
<ofprieto> que bueno elitelinux 
<elitelinux> los que esten en medellin porfa me avisan
<elitelinux> seria muy bueno hacer el evento en el espejo de agua
<elitelinux> no necesita burocracia ni mucho tramite
<odoskha> me tomaron errores de todo lado, y sin desviarnos del tema, donde dejo los elementos de donación?
<elitelinux> solo llegar y conectar
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto sobre la participación en la SFD, según recuerdo soy el único ponente y creo que no podré ir ... no se como va lo del Stand y eso el año pasado estuvo super! =) eso se llenó de UCO! 
<JHOSMAN_> Yuju!! salgo de clase y a ver el partido! jaja (aunque salgo a las 4=( ) 
<ofprieto> ok JHOSMAN_  yo voy haber si pido permiso :D
<ofprieto> odoskha:  hay varias opciones estoy tratando de ver cual es la mejor 
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux entonces... ya que viste el video y yo ya casi tengo que salir... que tal si empezamos con traducciones? 
<ofprieto> odoskha: en que sector de bogota estas?
<JHOSMAN_> quienes de aquí tienen cuenta en launchpad que levanten la mano? 
<ofprieto> Lol
<JHOSMAN_> odoskha pienso que lo mejor sería dejarlos en HackBug! 
<odoskha> En el SENA de la 30 con 1 de mayo
<elitelinux> ok perfecto!
<JHOSMAN_> quienes de aquí tienen cuenta en launchpad que levanten la mano? 
<elitelinux> dame Jhosman los links pertinentes e información
<vientosolar> YO
<odoskha> ando en rines,  Jhosman
<JHOSMAN_> elitelinux Para quenes deseen ser miembros de la comunidad Pueden revisar esto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<ofprieto> JHOSMAN_: yo me podria comprometer a recojerlos pero el proximosabado este fin de semana ya lo tengo copado
<JHOSMAN_> ya les paso un script para que firmen el código de conducta y no tengan problemas 
<jhon> bueno gente un saludo a todos
<JHOSMAN_> Señores con cuenta en launchpad por favor inicien sesión https://translations.launchpad.net/
<JHOSMAN_> Buen día Jhon ! 
<JHOSMAN_> Aquí está el Script para firmar el código de conducta http://ubuntuone.com/6YorNjyHdacQOBHyC19yBv 
<JHOSMAN_> Una vez tengan iniciada la sesión pueden iniciar a proponer las traducciones para Ubuntu 12.10
<JHOSMAN_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+lang/es_CO
<JHOSMAN_> Recuerden ver las instrucciones para traducir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/ 
<vientosolar> yo he ayudado en algunas traducciones creo que para el 12.04 
<JHOSMAN_> Exclente! vientosolar ahora vamos por la 12.10
<JHOSMAN_> A partir de este momento queda acargo como moderador ofprieto ya salgo para la Universidad! luego veo los logs
<JHOSMAN_> Exitos!
<vientosolar> si, lo se. 
<jhon> bueno unas cositas varias antes de partir a mi u
<jhon> cosas que creo mas de uno ya ha visto en ubunut 12.04
<ofprieto> https://launchpad.net/~ofp-prieto ;( un año y aun 0 karma
<ofprieto> grr es culpa de JHOSMAN
<jhon> primero : error de sonido   y en usb en panel frontal (algunos modelos de boards)
<ofprieto> buenos dias andy_geeks 
<ofprieto> */tardes
<andy_geeks> Buenas
<jhon> buenas tardes andy!! googleando proponen  alsamixer y cosas de esas(en lo personal  eso no funciono)
<ofprieto> odoskha:  te quedaria muy dificil llevarlos a este lugar http://hackbo.co/
<ofprieto> Calle 49 No 22-13 Barrio Palermo y abri
<odoskha> Bueno hablare con Jhosman y espero hasta el finde otro, si no hare lo posible por llevarlo a hackbo
<ofprieto> ok,
<odoskha> ofprieto, le (s) agradezco su amabilidad y les dejare 
<vientosolar> unra pregunta.. mi membresia de ubuntu-co expiró.. que debo hacer para renovarla? 
<mint_user> buenas 
<ofprieto> ok odoskha igual si puedes sigueme en G+ o unete ala lista y estamos hablando
<ofprieto> buenas tardes mint_user 
<mint_user> soy nuevo aqui 
<jhon> perdon molesto otra cosa: nose si le suceda a alguien mas hemm por ejemplo tienes una lista de reproduccion de mp3(u otros tipos de archivo de musica) desde una particion ntfs montada  y presenta errores con todos los prepdocutores dicese amarok,atunes.vlc,etc
<mint_user> a mi me ha pasado
<mint_user> a veces se corta el sonido
<mint_user> como si el procesador estuviera trabajando a full
<ofprieto> vientosolar: se debe enviar un correo a la listade distrubucion haciendo la respectiva solicitud con cuenta de launch pad y wiki actualizada en lo posible
<mint_user> x cierto trabajo desde linux mint 13 version mate 32 bits ((( basado en ubuntu 12.04 )))
<ofprieto> jhon: mint_user  si en algunos casos se presentan bloqueos de los reproductores o la musica suena entrecortada
<jhon> y tercero: tampoco se si le pase a alguien mas errores leves en la implementacion de compiz efectos de escritorio y plugin extras que =( 
<mint_user> bueno x ese lado si no se mi pc no soporta compiz.... :( :(
<ofprieto> ami tambien me ha sucedido bastante algunas soluciones en mi caso han sido instalar diferentes entornos de escritorio para bajar el rendimiento de lamaquina
<andy_geeks> Digo algo loco, si montan la partición NTFS en la raiz de linux
<mint_user> por eso escogi la version mate de mint 
<ofprieto> El compiz en estasnuevas versiones esta presentando bastantes problemas :( 
<andy_geeks> llamese cualquier distro
<mint_user> trabaja como la seda 
<jhon> añadiendo emerald es un caos en ubuntu 12.04 no se si sea culpa de canonical tanto bug pero me parece a mi que lo hacen para favorecer unity que a mi modo de ver(y respeto otras opiniones) es lo mas mediocre que a desarrollado canonical
<mint_user> algo vi de probar qtrazor......
<ofprieto> jeje jhon  por eso digo hay que probar varios entornos yo lo he hecho y pff es una locura la personalizacion 
<jhon> ahora porque? si en 10.04(que la uso actualmente todo va tan fluido como la seda)
<mint_user> que opinan de ese escritorio en ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ofprieto> http://razor-qt.org/ si es este ni lo conocia :(
<jhon> con todo respeto ayer por ejemplo publicaban en G+ en el G+ oficial de UBUNTU la noticia d ela beta 1 de 12.10 y realmente fue un tema muy candente esto de unity es como si quisieran borrar a Gnome que tanto exito tiene y es el mas usado en las distros (like DEBIAN)
<ofprieto> se ve interesantejejeje
<mint_user> si voy a probarlo
<ofprieto> jhon:  si tambien mire ese hilo y le dieron bastante duro :0
<mint_user> vean esto 
<jhon> si es cierto gracias a muchos proyectos podemos contar con otras opciones no como en otros OS pero a veces rayan por demsaiada simpleza o estan muy inmaduros en su desarrollo no digo que no se puedan usar otras opciones pero gnome o kde llevan años eso no se iguala en tres dias
<vientosolar> cierto, y a mi, personalmente, me gusta mas gnome.. 
<mint_user> gnome 2 o 3 ?
<ofprieto> Dijo una amigo lo bonito del software libres es su poder de yo hago lo que quiero con lo que quiero y lo que no quiero rm -rf
<ofprieto> :D
<ofprieto> Tambien debemos tener en cuenta que lo que se quiero o yo tengo en tendido es mejorarla operatividad de linux hacia el mundo esto no sera facil y con noticias comola que salio ayer de que linux en el escritorio estaba muriendo nomegusto para nada
<mint_user> Si alguien quiere probar el QTRAZOR
<ofprieto> esto es por que si tenemosel 1 % del mercado pero por que el mundo no conoce su potencial y que podemos llegara mejorarlo mucho mas
<mint_user> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:razor-qt/ppa
<mint_user> sudo apt-get install razorqt
<jhon> y bueno nosotros la comunidad y la gente que nos gusta linux y todo lo GNU pues caramaba nos las arreglamos pero que hay del usuario promedio? ha? que es la gran mayoria ellos esperan escritorios que te dejen a boca abierta como compiz eso atrae mucho la atencion de la gente si queremos que nuestro amado linux por lo minimo sea el segundo si no el primer OS mas usado pues derberian consolidar los proyectos maduros como Gnome y KDE y
<mint_user> sudo apt-get update
<mint_user> ejecutan eso en terminal 
<ofprieto> jhon:  +1
<mint_user> cierran sesion y vuelven a loguearse y listo
<ofprieto> jajaj bastantefacil mint_user 
<jhon> y otras alternativas 
<mint_user> si bastante facil
<mint_user> solo es agregar el repo 
<mint_user> actualizar y instalar 
<mint_user> :D
<elitelinux> Listo! ya tengo cuenta launchpad y solicite ingreso a ubuntu-co en googlegroups
<elitelinux> estare entonces pendientes de ustedes
<ofprieto> yo quiero participar en proyectos de difusion de Ubuntu por colombia no es facil pero megustaria mucho encontrar apoyo nosolo para ubuntu sino para mostrar alas personas que tambien hay opciones librespara casi todo lo que necesitemos
<jhon> muchachos creo yo que esta vez canonical fue muy injusto con el proyecto Gnome  y creo ademas que no se estan hablando entre ellos no se estan colaborando y no escuchan al ususrio tanto novel como experto
<elitelinux> Yo tambien quiero ayudarles con la difusión
<ofprieto> elitelinux: animocompa :D
<vientosolar> Jhon, yo creo que la parte grafica se puede manejar como ellos quieran.. Y si no sabe:O n como se hace, pues se les puede mostrar cómo se hace. Realmente no es complicado. Yo tengo en mi escritorio, un dock estilo Mac y quedan 
<vientosolar> :O
<elitelinux> tengo 1 millon de correos electronicos
<ofprieto> yo dure bastanteen registrarmejejeje
<mint_user> yo soy nuevo pero me gusto este canal 
<mint_user> seguire entrando por aqui de vez en cuando
<jhon> jejej si es cierto cairo dock es el papa de las dock es un proyecto genial
<ofprieto> juajajaj yo tambien vientosolar  tengo el cairo dok y todos hacen woooooooooooooow XD jajaja
<vientosolar> ese!! (no recordaba como se llamaba)
<mint_user> una pregunta 
<jhon> eso super uso que le dan a openGL es chido como dicen los mexicanos
<mint_user> puedo conectarme aqui desde IRC ?
<vientosolar> sip.. Yo estoy por IRC
<ofprieto> jeje yo tengo es un pequeño problema juego y trabajo tanto conmi laptop que se fundio jajaja
<elitelinux> bueno yo los dejo cualquier cosa me avisan
<elitelinux> hasta pronto feliz dia a todos los presentes
<ofprieto> mint_user:  claro ya estas en IRC
<vientosolar> mint_user Claro. 
<ofprieto> chao elitelinux  buena suerte XD
<jhon> si señor esto es IRC
<elitelinux> vale cualquier cosa me agregan por el g+ elite.linux@gmail.com
<mint_user> me refiero desde software IRC
<vientosolar> mint_user: Puedes descargar una aplicacion de IRC para entrar directamente si es lo que preguntas
<mint_user> de hecho ya tengo la aplicacion 
<ofprieto> todos me recomiendan Xchat 
<ofprieto> dicen que es muy bueno
<mint_user> viene el Xchat irc 
<jhon> mint_user puedes usar icq si mal no estoy se llama asi e sun clienteIRC
<vientosolar> yo utilizo Xchat
<mint_user> el pidgin tambien 
<ofprieto> debes agregar el canalr frenode.irc
<jhon> aja
<mint_user> y el server ?
<ofprieto> mint_user: lo estoy buscandojeje ya no recuerdo :S
<mint_user> :(
<vientosolar> freenode
<vientosolar> no?
<ofprieto> sip pero no recuerdo comoes freenode.com org net web chat :S
<mint_user> bueno en pidgin me salio esto x default      irc.ubuntu.com
<jhon> bueno muchachos la verdad enocntre un ambiente muy bueno en este G,jam me alistare pa la u yun parcialito jejeje espero haber aportado algo y que la pasen bien si a alguien le interesa estoy mo jhon mandrake en G+ me ecanta GNU/linux  y todo lo relacionado con al comunidad opensource cuidense
<vientosolar> irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<chilicuil> ya acabo el ugj?
<jhon> vmz!
<mint_user> vientosolar ese es el servidor ?
<ofprieto> jajaj no chilicuil  estoda la tarde :D
<vientosolar> eso es lo que me dice el programa
<chilicuil> oh genial, y que puedo hacer para aportar?
<mint_user> voy a probar con ese a ver 
<vientosolar>  Buscando irc.ubuntu.com
<vientosolar> * Conectando a chat.freenode.net (94.125.182.252) puerto 8001...
<ofprieto> chilicuil: primeroque todo buenas tardes jeje y bienvenido 
<chilicuil> ofprieto: buenas tardes n_n/
<ofprieto> este espacio es para hablar y compartir cosas y comentar problemaso soluciones a fallos que presentaras 
<ofprieto> con ubuntu 
<ofprieto> pero tambien es abierto jeje y esta disponible a toda hora :D
<chilicuil> o=
<ofprieto> Claro esta que la invitacion como tal del ubuntu Global Jam! es que se hagan miembros y participen de nuestra comunidad
<ofprieto> cuentenos chilicuil  de donde es?
<chilicuil> ohh, creo que ya entendi
<JuanCarlosP> Buenas! 
<ofprieto> hola JuanCarlosP  como vaaaaaaaa
<chilicuil> ofprieto: de mexico, hehe, pero vi su evento en g+ y me interesó, me gusta la idea de platicar con otras personas sobre colaboracion en Ubuntu
<ofprieto> ¬¬ 
<mint_user> que es el ubuntu global ?
<ofprieto> chilicuil:  hace poco vi y mexico tambien tienemuy buenas comunidades de Software libre 
<JuanCarlosP> Bien =) gracia! tambie llegé por G+
<vientosolar> ofprieto... tengo un duplicado en los sources, hace poco lo cambie pero me sigue diciendo que estan duplicados
<ofprieto> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-September/030684.html
<ofprieto> aca en ese link esplican basicamente que es el ubuntu global jam :D
<JuanCarlosP> Este es el video que yo vi donde dicen que esl el Ubuntu GLobal Jam También puedes ingresar al #UbuntuGlobalJam 2012-2 desde Facebook http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/app_128953167177144
<chilicuil> ofprieto: oh si?, como cuales?
<JuanCarlosP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YoULgJxCNMo
<vientosolar> el de medibuntu
<JuanCarlosP> Aunque veo que YT murio
<ofprieto> este evento elaño pasado fue presencia jeje megustan mas cuando son presenciales :D
<ofprieto> pero invito a todos seguir la lista se publican varios eventos en los cuales se pueden compartir entre personas y lo mejor de todo aprender masde SL
<JuanCarlosP> Un amigo me dijo que estaban ayudando a traducir? 
<vientosolar> Eso es algo que se hace permanentemente, y es una de las actividades en las que se puede aportar
<mint_user> ofprieto: sorry me perdi por star en otras donde encuentro la lista de  canales ?
<JuanCarlosP> Google murió? o soy solo yo? http://www.google.com.co
<chilicuil> si a veces pasa, a mi tambien me ha pasado JuanCarlosP 
<sergiokof> el dia que se muera google se acaba el mundo
<chilicuil> desde hace como 2 meses que se le va la onda
<ofprieto> mint_user:  en Xchat aparecen apenas vaz a configurar un canal 
<JuanCarlosP> jajajaja
<ofprieto> pero en estemomento no recuerdo muy bien 
<ofprieto> ami mesirve
<sergiokof> DNS
<ofprieto> hola sergiokof !! 
<sergiokof> hola ofprieto 
<vientosolar> mint_user puedes ver la lista en Ver/Lista de Canales
<ofprieto> voy a poner la queja enel consejo el JHOSMAN  se fue y dejo todo tirado jajaja
<ofprieto> miren les comparto esta informacion http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1932/detail/
<sergiokof> yo voy a ir pero este año no voy a dar taller ni nada solo voy a ir a mirar
<ofprieto> yo voy pero no se que hacer :D creo que si puedo ayudo en los stand aunqe no se de que comunidad ando en muchas:D
<ofprieto> sergiokof: ud si maneja karmaen LP?
<sergiokof> no utilizo LP por que no utilizo ubuntu amigo
<sergiokof> me parece un buen sistema pero no lo utilizo
<Laurita> hu
<ofprieto> =0 "Debianita?"
<mint_user> Laurita: bienvenida 
<ofprieto> buenas tardes Laurita 
<sergiokof> debian is sexy
<Laurita> gracias que hacen
<ofprieto> bien charlando de todo un poco jejeje
<sergiokof> pero pues me gusta ayudar a la comunidad de ubuntu es mas tengo grandes amigos aca
<Laurita> mmm
<ofprieto> yo = jeje debo manejar de todo un poco y no soy de arquitectura cerrada masbien bastante abierta jajajaj
<ofprieto> =D
<ofprieto> y voz Laurita de donde eres?
<Laurita> bogota
<Laurita> ustedes? 
<sergiokof> bien cualquier ayuda de mi parte estoy en @sergiokof o sergiokof2001 [arroba] gmail.com con gusto :-)
 * sergiokof bogota colombia 
<ofprieto> igual :D kennedy
<ofprieto> bienvenido DGUERRERO 
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Tardes
<mint_user> Laurita: costa rica
<Laurita> interesante! 
<Laurita> =) yo uso ubuntu hace dos meses quiero saber en que puedo ayudar
<mint_user> Laurita: que version usas ?
<Laurita> no se 
<Laurita> una que tiene una barra morada a la izquieda
<sergiokof> hay mucha gente nueva en este canal se volvio a mover :-) verdad
<sergiokof> saludos kuadrosx 
<ofprieto> pues Laurita Yo tambien soy usuario de ubuntu y miembro oficial de ubuntu-co como primera ideaseria chevere que te pudieras hacer miembro 
<ofprieto> ya tengo buena espalda sergiokof 
<Laurita> miembro de que? 
<mint_user> Laurita: pues bienvenida a los que estamos pasando a linux 
<mint_user> y dejando atras mocosoft
<mint_user> :D
<sergiokof> mocosoft era una muy buena pagina de descarga de software :-P
<sergiokof> respetala
<sergiokof> jajaja
<mint_user> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<mint_user> tendre que buscarle otro apodo entonces....
<sergiokof> winbugs
<sergiokof> me gusta
<mint_user> es uno bueno
<Laurita> por eso me pase a ubuntututu
<ofprieto> linux is sexy because prieto is sexy 
<sergiokof> :-O
<Laurita> solo virus!
<mint_user> Laurita: cual win tenias antes ?
<sergiokof> linux is rocks
<mint_user> el 7 ?
<Laurita> XP 
 * sergiokof se va almorzar 
<mint_user> yo confieso.... q tengo xp x ahi en doble booteo....
<sergiokof> hablamos al rato, tanto trabajo ya me dio hambre
<ofprieto> Laurita:  ubuntu tiene una comunidad local en colombia y es ubuntu-co u ubuntu colombia 
<Laurita> sergiokof tengo hambre me llevas? 
<mint_user> pro desde q instale linux mint
<ofprieto> en la cual puedes encotrar soporte amistades y ayuda en cosas que necesites
<mint_user> no he vuelto a usar xp :D
<sergiokof> claro que si yo estoy al lado de zona franca
<sergiokof> Laurita, :-)
<Laurita> =( estoy lejos 
<ofprieto> Laurita: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<sergiokof> en que parte estas
<Laurita> en la autopista norte 
<DGUERRERO> creo que todos tenemos un doble booteo con window$$$, yo solo lo hago por mis juegos
 * sergiokof vuelve en 1 hora
<ofprieto> un aplauso para DGUERRERO que hace lomismo que yo hago 
<mint_user> DGUERRERO: para eso existe wine 
<mint_user> yo quiero dejar windows x completo
<ofprieto> ;D
<ofprieto> yo tambien por eso estoy aprendiendo a programar =D 
<DGUERRERO> wine no es tan recomendable, ese es el problema
<ofprieto> sip yo e usado wine y me falla =(:::
<Laurita> que es wine
<DGUERRERO> ese es el problema
<Laurita> una version de windows¡ 
<ofprieto> corremuy bien el needforspeed XD
<DGUERRERO> pero cual?
<mint_user> si eso si.... wine al fin y al cabo es como 1 mini winshit.....
<ofprieto> Laurita:  es un emulador por decirlo de alguna forma que lo que hace es correr programas de windows en linux
<ofprieto> mas omenos eso jejeje
<Laurita> a ya 
<ofprieto> jujajajaj mint_user  cuantos nombresle tienes al M$WIN jajaj
<DGUERRERO> wine (con PlayOnLinyx) es muy buena opcion para los juegos viejitos (<2008), pero por ejemplo el NFS Hpt Pursuit no me lo corre ni a palo
<ofprieto> laurta la esperamos ver en el SFD http://ubuntu-co.com/node/3194
<ofprieto> juajajaja a palo he cojido mas de un pc mio jajaja
<Laurita> si pienso ir =)
<mint_user> DGUERRERO: no he probado pero si he visto que playonlinux 
<mint_user> trae soporte incluso para office 2010.... claro con libre office no hace falta :D :P
<ofprieto> huu que biennn busca un hombre feo , mal bestido , y cazado ese soy yo :D (pero muy buen amigo )
<Laurita> me voy 
<mint_user> Laurita: chao
<ofprieto> ok, igual yo voy a almorzar dejo corriendo el log hablamos luego
<vientosolar> le hice la "maldad" a mi madre.. le instale LibreOffice para no tener que fregar con Office MS
<vientosolar> ;)
<DGUERRERO> PlayOnLinux se basa en wine, pero lo deja configurado y testeado (para los juegos que tienen soporte) y uno no sufre buscando las mil y una librerias para wine
<mint_user> jajajajajajaja las mil y una librerias....
<DGUERRERO> bueno muchachos, los dejo temporalmente mientras llego a la u, allá saco el portatil discretamente y sigo jejejeje
<mint_user> bueno gente 
<mint_user> yo tambien regreso luego 
<mint_user> seguire por aqui 
<vientosolar> yo tambien me voy... en la U tienen proxy y no me puedo conectar a IRC :(
<kuadrosx> buenas sergiokof
<kuadrosx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<kuadrosx> xD
<Costeelation> vientosolar, en mi u dejan, pero lo malo es la velocidad :/
<Costeelation> es un asco
<ofprieto> regresee :D
<sergiokof> of = 
<sergiokof> http://www.taringa.net/posts/reviews/10505671/_Megapost_-Peliculas-Nerd-_No-Download_.html
<ofprieto> You have tried to access a web page which is in violation of your internet usage policy. odio mi  proxyyyy
<sergiokof> :-S
<Costeelation> cual es la diferencia entre el servido principal y el de colombia?
<Costeelation> la distancia?
<Costeelation> :D
<ofprieto> Gooolll Xd
<ofprieto> sergiokof: como va la polla yo aposte 2-1 jajaja :D
<sergiokof> 4 0
<sergiokof> gana colombia
<ofprieto> Buuu no 2-1..... nove qu aposteeee jajaja
<sergiokof> = yo aca en la empresa
<sergiokof> jaja
<ofprieto> yo tengo TV pero se pega jajajjaa
<Jhosman> buenas
<Jhosman> como va el partido?
<Jhosman> ofprieto como le fue?
<ofprieto> hola Jhosman bien
<ofprieto> jejej 
<ofprieto> lesmensione a los que se conectaron la comunidad y que se hicieran miembros aunque habia era uno que otro que tenia era puros problemas con unity jajaj
<ofprieto> y ud Jhosman  en al U ?
<Jhosman> bn bn 
<Jhosman> pero se fueron x lo que veo
<Jhosman> ahora ando desde el cel
<Jhosman> quizás todos están en el partido cuando se acabe vuelvo a hacer spam :)
<ofprieto> juajajaj
<ofprieto> oks XD
<JHOSMAN_> ashh ya perdi la polla xD 
<JHOSMAN_> quien es chilicuil? 
<ofprieto> yo tambiennn
<ofprieto> un mexicano SEgun me dijo jejeje
<ofprieto> vio el evento por G+
<JHOSMAN_> veo
<ofprieto> dije 2-1
<ofprieto> que m...
<JHOSMAN_> se hicieron las traducciones? 
<ofprieto> malxD
<JHOSMAN_> voy a ponerme a traducir... mientras veo el partido y me tomo una ClubColombia Negra! =) 
<ofprieto> grrr
<ofprieto> JHOSMAN_:  parce ayudeme siguame guiando y tambien tradusco lo que pueda
<JHOSMAN_> jumm estoy viendo https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/es_CO/+translate
<JHOSMAN_> pero no veo la opcion para proponer las traducciones
<JHOSMAN_> la ve? 
<JHOSMAN_> Ahh ya la vi :P 
<ofprieto> estoy leyendo
<JHOSMAN_> no recordaba como se traducía, se selecciona cada item y se traduce (abajo) 
<JHOSMAN_> esta viendo el partido online? 
<ofprieto> hmmmm yo no comprendo estoy hasta ahora iniciando agracdeceria
<JHOSMAN_> tengo un Canal pero se traba!  
<ofprieto> me guie si pero esta una m...
<ofprieto> todo mundo esta en streaming
<JHOSMAN_> listo pero primero el partido! =) 
<ofprieto> y lo bloquean
<ofprieto> ok JHOSMAN_ 
<JHOSMAN_> la web del canal caracol tiene auto DoSS jejeje
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto http://www.futbolones.com/2012/09/colombia-vs-uruguay-en-vivo-7-de.html =) 
<ofprieto> haaa ya voy entendiendo la plataformade traduccion pero esta todo traducido ya grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ofprieto> ....
<JHOSMAN_> casi todo 
<JHOSMAN_> si tiene una mejor traduccion se propone 
<JHOSMAN_> de igual manera nuestras traducciones no saldran 
<JHOSMAN_> por q deben ser revisadas 
<JHOSMAN_> eso lo hace un equipo especial 
<JHOSMAN_> Ubuntu Translators ES
<JHOSMAN_> algo asó 
<ofprieto> ok´s
<ofprieto> casi gol xD
<JHOSMAN_> http://tumundofutbolero.blogspot.com.es/2012/02/canal-1.html un canal que corre mejor =) no se traba
<ofprieto> Nossssssss salvamosxD
<JHOSMAN_> casiiii 
<JHOSMAN_> usghhh casi por el cuarto! 
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<ofprieto> vemosen un rato voy a salir jojojo a instalaralgobuajajaja
<JHOSMAN_> u.u 
<JHOSMAN_> estan q lo hacen los de Uruguay! 
<JHOSMAN_> GoolL!!!!! 4-0
<JHOSMAN_> jejeje menos mal aquí no hay nadie de Ubuntu UY
<ofprieto> jajaj
<ofprieto> como asi nadie XD
<JHOSMAN_> por q jaja estarían mas aburridos jaja
<JHOSMAN_> Ubuntu-Uruguay!
<ofprieto> juajajjaja XD
<ofprieto> casi nole entiendo 
<ofprieto> XD
<ofprieto> pues laverdad es que esto deberia ser presencial y bien estructurado ami formade verlo jejej
<ofprieto> creo que cuando conoce uno gente es mucho mejor
<ofprieto> bueno jaja lo dejo 
<ofprieto> ya salgo jajaja
<JHOSMAN_> Ome pero la cosa es q todos en Bogotá andan ocupados u.u.
<ofprieto> hacemedia hora me tenia que ir
<JHOSMAN_> y ya no ayudan 
<JHOSMAN_> xD
<ofprieto> yo tambien ajajajaj
<ofprieto> chao+
<JHOSMAN_> bueno a veces :P
<JHOSMAN_> Buenas DGUERRERO 
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Tardes, casi noches
<JHOSMAN_> Ahroa estabass por aquí no? 
<DGUERRERO> si, estaba a eso del mediodia
<JHOSMAN_> que hicieron? es q me fuí!
<DGUERRERO> pues nada fuera de lo normal, estabamos hablando de las alternativas en SL para programas privativos
<JHOSMAN_> Entiendo... 
<JHOSMAN_> de donde eres? 
<DGUERRERO> aqui de bogotà, also knowns as David Guerrero
<JHOSMAN_> DGUERRERO pero no eres miembro oficial de la comunidad verda? 
<JHOSMAN_> Hola Arescorpio 
<chilicuil> hola JHOSMAN_ 
<JHOSMAN_> chilicuil en que les puedo ayudar! 
<JHOSMAN_> bueno estamos en el Jam, donde se tratan temas de soporte, ayuda, traucciones, y socializar cosas... 
<chilicuil> nada, estaba viendo que estas haciendo traduccion
<chilicuil> me preguntaba ademas de haber ayuda hoy en el jam de colombia te gustaria hecharnos la mano mañana para el jam mexicano
<chilicuil> si ademas de haber ayudado hoy*
<chilicuil> pero por los typos
<DGUERRERO> JHOSMAN_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DGUERRERO
<chilicuil> perdon*
<JHOSMAN_> Claro! un gusto me invitas mañana jeje si tengo tiempo
<JHOSMAN_> jhosman@ubuntu.com
<JHOSMAN_> veamos DGUERRERO 
<chilicuil> JHOSMAN_: vale, comenzamos a las 11 de la mañana, si tienes tiempo, puedes pasarte por #ugj-mx-traduccion, igual te mando un correo un poco antes de comenzar
<JHOSMAN_> ha si verdad ! jajaja se me olvida! es que tanta gente por aquí! (y yo con tan mala memoria q ando a veces) jejeje
<JHOSMAN_> si mejor por mail! =) 
<JHOSMAN_> chilicuil quería darle un abrazo a los de UbuntuUY por la goleada jejeje 4-0
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses va a moderar ahora? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, ?
<SergioMeneses> q paso?
<SergioMeneses> moderar que?
<JHOSMAN_> el Jam
<SergioMeneses> saludos a todos! btw
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<chilicuil> JHOSMAN_: hehe, sera UbuntuMX
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, pero moderar que?
<SergioMeneses> ando perdido
<JHOSMAN_> bueno propuse por la lista hacerlo por gerarquía.... 
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, entonces!
<JHOSMAN_> jumm nada entonces... 
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, y que va a hacer de Jam?
<JHOSMAN_> desde el medio dia se trataron temas aunque quedó a cargo ofprieto 
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, tenemos que mirar lo del ciclo de ubuntu-mx ;)
<JHOSMAN_> oriento a unas personas con soporte pero pues no se mas. ... 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, veo
<JHOSMAN_> Había bastante gente hasta donde me quedé1 
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: hehe, no te entendi
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses hoy contacté al que tiene el mirror de UCO en Brazil a ver que pasó con la caida... 
<asterion1986> buenas, alguien sabe de como solucionar un problema de escritorio en ubuntu 12.04
<JHOSMAN_> asterion1986 ahora si que necesitabsa? 
<JHOSMAN_> asterion1986  justamente para eso tratamos los Jams! 
<JHOSMAN_> cuales es el problema? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, eso ha estado molestando esta semana
<JHOSMAN_> cual es*
<SergioMeneses> andan moviendo repositorios
<JHOSMAN_> veo... 
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, jejeje
<asterion1986> pues resulta que lo prendi
<asterion1986> y no aparece escritorio alguno
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses de igual manera menos mal me informaron por twitter por que yo no uso esos repositorios, y usted sabe como es el usuario promedio por aquí... ellos son los que finalmente se ven afectados... 
<JHOSMAN_> asterion1986 que aparece entonces?
<asterion1986> solo aparece la ventana de password
<asterion1986> y nada mas no hay barras
<JHOSMAN_> ok logueate 
<asterion1986> ni la lateral ni la de arriba
<JHOSMAN_> con tu usario y clave 
<asterion1986> si
<JHOSMAN_> ahora escribe
<JHOSMAN_> startx
<JHOSMAN_> que sale? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, jejeje yo tengo los repos direccionando a oregon y los dns de google :S
<JHOSMAN_> Ando igual por eso no me entero jaja 
<asterion1986> no aparece nada
<asterion1986> y no entra a nada
<asterion1986> proque la barra de herramientas no existe
<JHOSMAN_> nada? ni un error= 
<chilicuil> gracias JHOSMAN_ , entonces quedo de enviarte ese correo, saludos SergioMeneses 
<JHOSMAN_> ?
<asterion1986> no
<JHOSMAN_> Listo chilicuil
<JHOSMAN_> asterion1986 es extraño, lo tienes conectado por cable? 
<asterion1986> no, wifi
<JHOSMAN_> conectalo por cable 
<JHOSMAN_> (por que creo que no estas conectado a ninguna red) 
<asterion1986> es que estoy de otro computador
<asterion1986> porque sino no podria escribir
<JHOSMAN_> ok entonces haz ping a google
<JHOSMAN_> osea 
<JHOSMAN_> ping google.com
<JHOSMAN_> si responde listo podemos seguir, de lo contrario deberás conectar por cable 
<asterion1986> un momento yo busco un cable
<JHOSMAN_> xD se me hace que desconectó el cable del PC jaja 
<DGUERRERO> jajajajaja
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses usted puede hablar con HackBug para ponerlo de centro de recolecciónb de PC's para el proyecto Epux? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, que es el proyecto Epux?
<SergioMeneses> quien maneja eso?
<JHOSMAN_> Hola asly  
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses recuerda que se trato eso de la lista de correo para reciclar la basura informatica? 
<JHOSMAN_> armar Pc's con prtes viejas 
<JHOSMAN_> y donarlas... 
<asly> hola jhossman
<JHOSMAN_> esta mañana una nena estaba aca y tiene unos DD, boards y un PC creo.. 
<JHOSMAN_> sería interesante hacer lo mismo que están haciendo en medellín 
<JHOSMAN_> asly en que te podemos ayudar? 
<asly> gracias, no se si sea el tema q traten aqui, pero tengo un problema
<JHOSMAN_> Pensaba en usar HackBug como un centro de acoplamiento de ello para luego hacer un laboratorio y ver que rescatamos con software libre! 
<JHOSMAN_> asly uno de los temas tratados en estas actividades son soporte, viste el video? http://t.co/3VA3Dy9G
<asly> instale ubuntu 12.04 y tengo el mismo problema q tenia con la version 11, al parecer es un tema recurrente en los foros de internet,he buscado hasta el cansancio y ya no se ni q hacer, lo q pasa es q mi portatil se calienta mucho en poco tiempo,sera q alguien me puede atudar?
<JHOSMAN_> Busca el monitor de sistema 
<JHOSMAN_> veririfica los procesos y ordenalos por el uso de CPU (procesador) 
<DGUERRERO> de casualidad tienes tarjeta NVIDIA?
<JHOSMAN_> puede que algúna aplicacion te consuma todo el procesador 
<JHOSMAN_> o tambien tiene que ver son las tarjetas de video como indiga DGUERRERO 
<asly> eso es lo q se me hace extraño, que no tengo mucho uso de cpu
<asly> no tengo NVIDIA (creo) mi procesador es un i3 de 2a gener
<JHOSMAN_> asly es raro... bueno los i3 funcionan bien
<DGUERRERO> es un HP?
<JHOSMAN_> pero si debes tener algúna tarjeta grafica 
<JHOSMAN_> ATI, NVidiA o Intel 
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-08
<asly> si es un hp pavilion g4
<JHOSMAN_> aca veo que tiene AMD o Intel http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=4062&lc=es&cc=ec&dlc=es&sw_lang=&product=5096176#N425 
<Dayessi> buenas noches como estan
<JHOSMAN_> Hola! Dayessi  buenas noches! en que te podemos ayudar!
<Dayessi> ehhhhh pos que les puedo decir 
<Dayessi> nito una pequeña ayuda con un driver nvidia y un teclado luminoso q nunca he podido 
<Dayessi> hacer funci
<JHOSMAN_> quizás podamos ver lo de la nvidia no se si algúno de los q esté ON sepa lo del teclado :P
<JHOSMAN_> nunca he tenido uno de ellos 
<mint_user> buenas regrese de nuevo
<JHOSMAN_> asly una pregunta, cuando el PC se recalienta exactamente cuando es? 
<JHOSMAN_> cuando poro ejemplo vez youtube? o siempre? 
<JHOSMAN_> Saludos mint_user
<JHOSMAN_> Saludos Nestux 
<mint_user> una consulta.... alguien sabe como digitar codigo ascii en linux ? 
<asly_> ps abro firefox y como a los 5 o10 minutos empiezo a sentirlo caliente
<mint_user> ((( alt + teclado numerico ===
<mint_user> ))))
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ entonces deber ser ese proceso el proceso de "Firefox" 
<Dayessi> mi portatil es un Toshiba Satellite P755-S5198 alguien sabe como puedo instalar el driver de video  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M with NVIDIA® Optimus™ Technology 
<JHOSMAN_> El navegador tiene complementos? 
<mint_user> asly_: si tu pc se calienta podria ser tambien mantenimiento de la maquina revisar la pasta termica del procesador
<JHOSMAN_> Dayessi yo tengo un tutorial q funciona con unas nvidia si quieres te lo paso para que lo revises... 
<Dayessi> hmmmm me parece bn 
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ viste con otro navegador? Chromium quizás! 
<asly_> ps recien instale ubuntu lo abri si instalar nada mas y entonces empezo a calentarse
<Nestux> La pagina de Nvidia trae versiones para Linux de sus drivers ... solo tienes que buscar si tu tarjeta esta soportada
<mint_user> asly_: solo ubuntu tiene instalado ?
<asly_> noo apenas lo estoy descargando
<Nestux> Dayessi ==> http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<mint_user> alguien que me ayude con el codigo ascii en linux ?
<mint_user> :(
<JHOSMAN_> mint_user yo lo que hago es copi paste desde la tabla jejeje 
<JHOSMAN_> la verdad he tenido la misma pregunta
<Dayessi> pos sep ya instale ese driver de la pag 
<JHOSMAN_> Para quien pregunta sobre los NVIDIA http://jhosman.com/es/documentacion-ubuntu/hardware10/70-instalar-driver-de-la-tarjeta-grafica-nvidiar-geforce-6150se-a-nforce-430-en-ubuntu 
<Dayessi> pero tampoco me corre
<mint_user> JHOSMAN_: yo tambien ya he revisado algunos foros pero nadie dice nada convincente :S
<JHOSMAN_> Este lo apliqué para Ubuntu 10.10 http://www.jhosman.com/es/documentacion-ubuntu/hardware10/108-instalar-driver-de-la-tarjeta-grafica-nvidiar-geforce-6150se-a-nforce-430-en-ubuntu-1010.html 
<asly_> ps el pc venia con windows, y como a los 4 meses instale ubuntu 10 y tenia el mismo problema,luego instale ubuntu studio y peor, y ahora quize instalar ubuntu 12 para ver si el problema ya no estaba y veo q aun sigue
<mint_user> JHOSMAN_: la idea mia es poder digitar los que me se sin tener la tabla a mano :(
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ lo que pasa a mi modo de ver Ubuntu Studio no es soportado de manera oficial... no se como funcione el... pero una pregunta que versión tienes la 10.10? 
<JHOSMAN_> o cual? 
<JHOSMAN_> mint_user pero ni idea! 
<mint_user> asly_: tambien seria bueno que revisen tu maquina no es de hardware 
<mint_user> sobrecalentamiento problemas de fabrica etc....
<asly_> ps desinstale ubuntu studio q era de 64 bits, y ahora tengo ubuntu 12.04 lst
<mint_user> trabajo de tecnico y he visto portatiles con problemas de temperatura incluso en win7 tambien 
<asly_> ps no creo q sea de hardware porque con windows no se calienta tanto
<mint_user> JHOSMAN_: algo lei de presionar no se q teclas y convertir ascii a unicode.... pro no se en ese codigo... :(
<Dayessi> weno muxachos los dejo mas tarde me conecto hasta q horas llega esto 
<Nestux> has tratado de usar esas aplicaciones que regulan la velocidad del procesador
<mint_user> chao Dayessi 
<mint_user> internet lento como te odiooooooooooooooooo :(
<asly_> Nestux no, me da miedo, ademas no se que es lo que deberia hacer exactamente
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, y ud no los puede contactar?
<SergioMeneses> o mandeme la informacion y hablo con Cano
<asly_> aaaaa instale jupiter pensando que era lo solucion,pero como que no era :D
<SergioMeneses> mmm no, no leo los correos ahora
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Nestux> yo en mint 12 y 13 las use ... más que todo para ahorrar batería ... existe una que viene por defecto cuando instalas el avant windows navigator
<mint_user> asly_: que procesador y tarjeta de video tiene tu maquina ?
<Nestux> procesador core i5 y una tarjeta gráfica intel HD 3000
<mint_user> deberia ser soportado hace poco lo instale en una lap parecida creo la misma grafica 
<asly_> Intel Core i3-2310M de 2da generación a 2,1 GHz, Intel HD Graphics 3000 
<mint_user> el mint 13 version cinammon 
<mint_user> y no dio problemas de temperatura 
<Nestux> a mi tampoco me dio problemas con la temperatura solo lo aplicaciones para ahora un poco de batería
<JHOSMAN_> Saluds cristianG 
<JHOSMAN_> Dayessi hasta mañana, aunque el canala siempre está 24/7
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses es que ando con mas cosas... =/
<cristianG> saludos jhosman_
<mint_user> bueno gente yo tambien voy retirado por ahora 
<mint_user> quiero ver si le actualizo kernel a esta cosa :D
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ a mi Jupiter si me funcionó se regulaba mucho el procesador! =) 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN_, luego... yo tambien ando ocupado
<JHOSMAN_> bueno... ;) no hay lio SergioMeneses 
<Nestux> yo también tengo jupiter y anda de lujo
<asly_> JHOSMAN y lo usabas o usas con la opcion "power saving"??
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ te recomendaría primero ver otros navegadores por q dices que solo pasa cuando lo pones con firefox, segundo ver algún técnico... 
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ lo usaba con la opcion de q consuma cuando necesite es decir cuando no necesite no consuma 
<asly_> ps no,no solo pasa con firefox
<JHOSMAN_> Ahh seso se llama por demanda... 
<Nestux> yo lo uso en modo power saving
<DGUERRERO> tal vez no se problema del soft, los hp tienden a sobrecalentarse
<JHOSMAN_> asly_ por que no intentas probando con Chrome (en mi caso a mi CHrome se me come el procesador) https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/chromium-browser/
<JHOSMAN_> Hay unos q dicen q Chrome consume menos pero ya ni se cual consume mas o menos jajaja
<asly_> gracias, voy a intentar chrome, chromiun se me cuelga mucho
<DGUERRERO> eso, ya que estamos hablando de navegadores, uds no saben de alguno que consuma menos recursos que chrome y firefox?
<JHOSMAN_> =) 
<JHOSMAN_> Links2
<JHOSMAN_> jejeje por consola! 
<Nestux> ephifanny no es que se llama uno
<JHOSMAN_> Ya vengo voy por otra pola! :P
<asly> hola,ahora estoy desde chrome
<DGUERRERO> porque, en mi caso, firefox corre mas ligero que chrome SIN extensiones, el problema es que la unica que le instalo (el adblock) lo pone por las nubes
<DGUERRERO> asly Welcome back
<asly> tanks
<Nestux> otro navegador
<Nestux> http://projects.gnome.org/epiphany/
<Nestux> lo probe ya hace unos años en debian y me parecio muy ligero
<asly> gracias, no sabia que existia
<Nestux> creo que se encuentra en el centro de software de ubuntu y linux mint
<DGUERRERO> igual que rekonq para KDE
<asly> si alli esta,lo puse a descargar
<DGUERRERO> espero que tenga algun plugin u extension para bloquear anuncios
<Nestux> nos cuentas como corre ... a ver si lo instalo también
<JHOSMAN_> asly como va ahora? 
<JHOSMAN_> asly de donde sos? 
<JHOSMAN_> ha verdad q se fué! :P
<Nestux> jajaja ... ya le quiere meter terror
<DGUERRERO> muchachos, uds no saben en donde se pueden compar un hosting y dominio bien baratos?
<JHOSMAN_> Polas en la cabeza! colombia no juega solo papá! x^p
<JHOSMAN_> yo vendo =) 
<Nestux> el vende ...
<DGUERRERO> cuanto?
<Nestux> yo solo tengo coca-cola en la cabeza 
<JHOSMAN_> 100.000 el mas barato pero si quiere vamos por interno! el canal no es para esto jeje
<JHOSMAN_> jajajaj Nestux se le van a tostar esas neuronas! 
<DGUERRERO> oks
<Nestux> a usted también + el hígado 
<JHOSMAN_> =) pero la paso bien! 
<JHOSMAN_> asly q paso con el navegador? 
<Nestux> instalaste el que te mencione
<asly> si , lo estoy probando
<asly> tiene una GUI muy buena, excelente diria yo
<asly> pero tango problemas con flash
<Nestux> no te reproduce videos o que ?
<asly> si,aparece negro
<asly> esta muy bueno este navegador, pero creo que le gusta consumir memoria
<Nestux> lo  instalare y lo probare a ver que tal
<JHOSMAN_> QUe apps recomiendan? 
<asly> tengo un problema, creo q encontre la solucion pero necesito instalar un paquete y cuando ejecuto apt-get me dice q no puedo pq no tengo permiso, lo hice con sudo pero nada
<JHOSMAN_> que paquete necesitas instalar? 
<asly> el plugin de flash pero creo no funciona la solucion q encontre
<Nestux> de pronto le tienes que dar permisos a ese paquete
<Nestux> prueba con chmod 777 nombre_del_paquete
<Nestux> que se yo intenta
<asly> pero miren q el problema es con todo, cuando quiero ejecutar algo como admin no me deja
<Nestux> como que cosas ? asly
<JHOSMAN_> dale 
<JHOSMAN_> sudo su
<JHOSMAN_> metes la clave 
<JHOSMAN_> ya no debería dar problemas
<JHOSMAN_> por q eres SUperuser
<JHOSMAN_> pilas con lo q haces ahí 
<asly> si, he intentado sudo du, pero me da : Disculpe, el usuario user no está autorizado para ejecutar «/bin/su apt-get .... . user soy yo
<Nestux> sudo -s
<asly> nada, me dice lo mismo
<JHOSMAN_> que exreaño 
<JHOSMAN_> extraño*
<JHOSMAN_> https://www.google.com.co/search?q=is+not+allowed+to+execute+%27%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Fapt-get&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
<Nestux> bueno nos vemos ahora más tarde
<JHOSMAN_> Debo salir ahora... asly espero puedas solucionar el problema adiós mañana seguimos por aquí1 
<asly> gracias a todos, estare por aqui, me interesa el sitio
<Guest71171> buenas noches
<Costeelation> Muy buenas noches...
<Guest71171> como vael global jam?
<asly> buenas noches
<asly> me parece interesante lo que hacen uds , me gustaria saber mas pero creo q la pagina ubuntu-co no existe
<antavian2012> hola
<antavian2012> soy novato, tengo dudas
<JHOSMAN> Buendas Dmlr7 
<JHOSMAN> Buenas* :P
<Dmlr7> buenas ^^
<JHOSMAN> Tu eres la persona de la USB verdad? :P
<Dmlr7> no creo.... 
<JHOSMAN> pensé quedó en venir pero bueno jeje 
<JHOSMAN> Que hacen? 
<Dmlr7> informandome hacerca del ubuntu global jam......
<JHOSMAN> de donde sos? 
<Dmlr7> de la UN
<JHOSMAN> veo! =) pero en Bogotá verdad? 
<Dmlr7> yep ED
<JHOSMAN> qe es ED?
<Dmlr7> pregunta.... que les parece MATE?
<JHOSMAN> no lo conozco para q es? 
<jacobus2040> que se supone que se hace en el Ubuntu Global Jam?
<Dmlr7> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_%28desktop_environment%29     creo que enlace ya dice algo... es un fork de gnome 2..aun no lo e probado
<JHOSMAN> jacobus2040 generalmente se hace presencial pero esta vez se hace via web http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YoULgJxCNMo para que quienes no se pueden desplazar puedan participar  
<JHOSMAN> ayer se hicieron propuestas para traducciones, se dió soporte tambien a quienes lo requerían 
<JHOSMAN> se habló del partido y no recuerdo ahora que más 
<JHOSMAN> Dmlr7 ese escitorio no lo conocía y se ve interesante para quienes aún siguen con la ilusión de Gnome 2 :P
<Dmlr7> por eso es que lo quero probar....mas por lo que oi qye le hicieron al nautilus quitandole cosas....
<JHOSMAN> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/mate-desktop-12-released-install-it-in.html
<JHOSMAN> No pierdes nada con probar! =) 
<JHOSMAN> en lo personal Gnome3 nunca me gustó pero este se ve interesante voy a probarle a ver q pasa
<dayessi> buenos dias como estan
<JHOSMAN> dayessi buenos días! 
<Dmlr7> buen dia ^^                                                                 gnome 3 me gusto comparandolo con unity....
<JHOSMAN> Dmlr7 a mi todo lo contrario lo que mas extraño son los escritorios, ya lo estoy descargando a ver como vá!
<Dmlr7> extraño jugar con el compiz......XD
<dayessi> hmmmmmmmm sep en unity td lo q me corre son las ventanas gelatinosas xq de resto se tira el enterno grafico
<JHOSMAN> en mi caso me gusta mucho! jeje
<JHOSMAN> Aunque en mi caso ya voy en la versión 12.10 de Ubuntu =) todo Fine!
<Dmlr7> espero que mate ande lo suficientemente rapido.... como ando con un pc algo viejo... por comodidad me recomendaron awesome es menos entretenido un poco mas dificil de configurar pero es bastante rapido y era lo que nesesitaba
<JHOSMAN> si estoy viendo aunque mate está lento para mi conexión jejeje en mi caso uso LXDE q es lo mas liviano y amigable que conozco.... y le xugue Xfce
<JHOSMAN> Bienvenid@ anabelle
<Dmlr7> http://awesome.naquadah.org/  a quien interese...
<JHOSMAN> el otro escritorio super liviano que conozco es Cinnamon 
<JHOSMAN> pero lastima aún no esté disponible en Ubuntu 12.10 =/
<JHOSMAN> Malas noticias para mi Mate aún no disponible para Quantal jeje
<JHOSMAN> http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Dmlr7> Q_Q oh, que feo...
<JHOSMAN> van a ir al SFDBogota? 
<Dmlr7> no estoy seguro.....
<dayessi> cuando es q es
<JHOSMAN> 15 de Septiembre
<JHOSMAN> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/1932/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Una pregunta, para ponernos a trabajar 
<JHOSMAN> a alguno le interesaría ser miembro oficial de la comunidad? 
<Dmlr7> beneficios-obligaciones?
<JHOSMAN> Beneficios> Participar de manera mas activa en la comunidad, darse a conocer de manera publica, conocer mas apoyar y unirse a otros colectivos como hackbo apoyar a la difusion del software libre y ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> Obligaciones, dar apoyo de cuando se requiera y sea posible, difundir el SL y Ubuntu 
<JHOSMAN> Si desean puede participar en los proyectos 
<JHOSMAN> por ejemplo yo estoy a cargo de sitio web y social media
<dayessi> oe a mi me gusaria pertenecer a los proyectos 
<dayessi> como hago 
<JHOSMAN> problemas de conexión =P 
<JHOSMAN> Me acaban de informar que hoy hay jornada de traduccion en UbuntuMX
<dayessi> wenas volvi es q tenia un reunion
<dayessi> oe como es q se hace para entrar a los proyectos 
<JHOSMAN> Guest98761 Escribe! jejeje 
<JHOSMAN> aqui estamos! 
<Guest98761> aqui
<Guest98761> pues como les comente en el facebook
<Guest98761> no se donde fallo que me falla el usb
<Guest98761> todo paso despues de actualizar
<JHOSMAN> amm 
<JHOSMAN> intenta hacer de nuevo lo siguiente 
<JHOSMAN> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade muchas cosas han cambiado 
<batereylor89> Buenas Tardes
<Costeelation> m4v: 
<m4v> Costeelation: que
<Costeelation> que tantas veces que he estado aqui y te he visto.. pensaba que eras un bot jajaj como nunca decias nada 
 * m4v sighs
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-09
<Costeelation> -.-
<gonedcc> Hola a todos, tengo una inquietud.... dentro de poco me llega un Asus Eee pc x101ch http://latin.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_X101CH/ y quisiera saber que ditro de linux es mas adecuada para este equipo. Que este vigente todavía! gracias
<tkw-one_malo> yo no soy especialista en distros pero puedo decir que cualquier distro que tenga por defecto soporte para el hardware que su maquina tiene, le va servir.
<gonedcc> ok y como puedo saber la compatibilidad de las distros??
<gonedcc> conoces o has escuchado de alguna ditro para netbook... ya que la configuración es muy basica procesador 1.6GHz / 2Gb de ram / 320 hh
<gonedcc> Hola alguien me puede aconsejar una distro para netbook Eee pc x101ch
<gonedcc> quiero saber cual es la mejor opción posible
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-03
<BartOC3> Fernando_:  voy hacer el concurso de las entradas ahorita le pido ayuda..:P
<Fernando_> ok
<Fernando_> en gtalk
<Fernando_> hablamos
<Fernando_> suerte
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-05
<Hernan-> hola
<SergioMeneses> hi tiagoscd 
<SergioMeneses> take a look http://2013.latinoware.org/2013/09/prazo-para-submissao-de-palestras-termina-no-domingo/
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-06
<x1nux> alguien bueno en matematicas ?
<juanc> Buenas noches 
<juanc> ¿Hay reunión o no?
<x1nux> Alguien que sepa de java sin empleo ?
<SergioMeneses> x1nux, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> escribe a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> con la ciudad de la vacantes, los conocimientos necesarios, y la parte salarial
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-08
<juan_camilo> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-02
<Ubuntero|jeffer> hola
<Ubuntero|jeffer> que tal a todos!
<Ubuntero|jeffer> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<Ubuntero|jeffer> alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-04
<JuanDiegoC> Buenas noches !!!
<JuanDiegoC> Quien sabe en que ciudad esta montado este servidor ?
<kuadrosx> JuanDiegoC: cual servidor?
<Ubuntero|449> buenas, alguien que me pueda brindar una ayuda con ubbuntu server?
<Ubuntero|449> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5lnxGXVJQoejUND3je92
<Ubuntero|449> eso es al intentar instalar LAMP
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-05
<jacadavidm> Buenas noches
<jacadavidm> necesito una especie de acesoria acerca de ubuntu phone
<jacadavidm> Hay cobertura para las redes de telefonia Tigo, Claro o movistar con ubuntu touch?
<jacadavidm> Gracias
<Ubuntero|49702> Hola buen dia
<Ubuntero|49702> tengo instalado ubuntu 14.04 en mi pc pero este se esta recalentando demasiado
<Ubuntero|49702> y se me apaga, como arreglo este error
<Ubuntero|49702> ?
<Ubuntero|65638> por afvor quiero saber si ubuntu entrego certificados en la capacitacion que se brindo en cartagena bolivar en la universidad de cartagena
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-07
<drack> hola?
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-02
<JulianG> Buenas tardes
